# My ABA turbo Build thread.....check it out if youre planing on doing an 8vt build!



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*fromtmount install and pics pg-2*
* version 1.1 rebuild on PG 3*
well after about 16 hours of work shes up and running and running well after troubleshooting a couple of issues I got the car running (idles and runs smoother than stock with the c2 chip







)
Im going to go through my process but first a little background on this build.
my whole goal with this build was low cost and reliability, which is most peoples when starting out on a budget, get a good foundation down that is easily upgradable and go from there. I was on a strict budget for this build(arround $1000 max) and came in at only arround 35 bucks over budget







Here are the major componets of my build:
Used/rebuilt garrett t/3 .48 a/r ( 1989 saab 9000 16v turbo)
Eip manifold and downpipe
C2 chip (got a free ecu with it so now i have a spare just in case







)
ford #30 redtop injectors
atp oil feed line kit and oil restrictor
1/2 oil return line made by me with Atp t3 oil feed flange
BFI tapped heavy duty oil pan
Various silicone connectors from siliconeintakes.com (cheapest arround but out of stock on many black connectors in popular sizes







)
kinetic stage 1 piping
audi tt diverter valve 
timing belt kit
new headstuds, copper bolts all gaskets in top end replaced
Ebay version of newsouth power gasket(hey ever little bit helps when you dont run an intercooler)
Silicone vaccum line
***** style boost gauge and 42DD style guagepod near raido
and various bolts and connectors that you never read about needing on the text








abd yes all this for only $1040.00 less than half the price of the avg turbo kit (stg 1 ) on the market, and only took about 5 weeks to piece together of the text
















Well heres what i started with








1997 jetta 180k miles








started first installing the oil pan then dis assembled the top end








added an oil line and the restrictor








Ready to install the ghetto ebay new south style power gasket
















red tops ready to go (yes i cleaned the lower mani before i installed it!








next came the most time consuming part, removd the mani, downpipe and all plug the sAI ports with tapered screws, heat wrapped the DP, and installed the mani and turbo
















started installed the intake piping with my ghetto pepboys cone filter and some silicone








Then came a hiccup... my 90 elbow wasnt long enough to connect to the kinetics piping because of the different positioning of the turbo on my manifold








but i fixed that by a quick run to pepboys and bought a piece of radiator hose as a temp fix till i order some new ALL BLACK silicone and the t bolt clamps i was short next week
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
after finishing tying up some loose ends i fired her up....GAS EVERYWHERE








i checked the injectors and shure enough i didnt seat the clips properly.so started it again .nothing......that was due to an unplugged MAF...but SHHHH.......dont tell anyone








and then came the finished product






































took her for a spin, only running off the waistgate at a measley 3.5 psi for now but a boost controller will be here by the weekend hopefully and i can up the boost to arround 8 or 9 psi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I apoligize for the quality of the pics but all I have is a cell phone cam








hopefully by july i plan on doing a air/water IC (kinetics piping with 2 cuts is perfect for this hence the reason for paying the preimum for it, but its also quality steel piping over cheap aluminum off ebay)
Ok , well time for the critisim, let me know what you think, all in all i am pretty happy with myself on my first major project on my OWN! 

_Modified by WindsorJetta8v at 8:19 PM 6-24-2008_


_Modified by WindsorJetta8v at 6:38 PM 8-2-2008_


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: My ABA turbo Build thread.....check it out if youre plani ... (WindsorJetta8v)*

verry nice set up mine is verry simular but with a FMIC and 10psi. thoes are some damn good pic for just beying off your phone







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2pt. slo (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: My ABA turbo Build thread.....check it out if youre plani ... (2.0t mk2)*

welcome to FI. nice budget build good work. yeah get that manual controller and turn the boost up a bit. have fun with the addiction
8v Army FTW


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: My ABA turbo Build thread.....check it out if youre plani ... (2pt. slo)*

i think my turbo is vibrating on the firewall a bit, could that be do to it being soo close with worn out motor mounts?
also would it be worth it to throw in a stage water meth for now (its all i can afford) and upgrade to the progressive injection box like in a couple of months? Is it even worth it for the stg 1?


_Modified by WindsorJetta8v at 8:36 PM 6-2-2008_


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: My ABA turbo Build thread.....check it out if youre plani ... (WindsorJetta8v)*

also what do you guys think woould be a good place to start when i pickup a boost control?


----------



## Skot53 (May 15, 2005)

*Re: My ABA turbo Build thread.....check it out if youre plani ... (WindsorJetta8v)*

Nice build! Reminds me a lot of mine...

_Quote, originally posted by *WindsorJetta8v* »_also what do you guys think would be a good place to start when i pickup a boost controller?

Bump for an answer... I'm at 5 PSI right now...


----------



## boglog42 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: My ABA turbo Build thread.....check it out if youre plani ... (Skot53)*

Looking good, turn it up, I don't think you will need water/meth until you're running a lot more psi, or really crappy gas








. Keep updating with progress. 
NICE WORK


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: My ABA turbo Build thread.....check it out if youre plani ... (boglog42)*

well got another issue......i got this loud ticking when i warm up and i noticed my mani bolts were loose (i used the copper ones) are these known to loosten up? could the loud ticking be an exhaust leak? also i notice my idle takes a long time to fall from like 1400 to 800 when i come to a stop


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: My ABA turbo Build thread.....check it out if youre plani ... (WindsorJetta8v)*

well fixed that issue appearently a nut walked off one of the studs that i know personally was tight...i just dont get how it happened...


----------



## smokeymountaindub (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: My ABA turbo Build thread.....check it out if youre plani ... (WindsorJetta8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WindsorJetta8v* »_well fixed that issue appearently a nut walked off one of the studs that i know personally was tight...i just dont get how it happened...









Was just changing out the wastegate spring on my set-up and noticed one of the nuts missing from one of the top exhaust mani studs. Put on new one and though hey.... might as well check all the others out.
The rest of the top ones were fine...... reach under to check bottom studs..... all broken off except one!!!
I think this relates back to one of your questions about hearing the turbo vibrating against the firewall a little bit. I had a little vibration also.... and I knew it was the hose clamp on the charge side of the turbo hitting the firewall. Well, it was only at low rpms and I just didn't give it much thought. Big mistake.
I plan to correct the issue by A) spinning that damn clamp around so it doesn't tap anything B) upgrading my engine mounts C) upgrading to ARP exhaust mani studs.


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

killer budget buld!........ any #'s?....... as to what its making?


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (carsluTT)*

broken studs? wow i couldnt imagine THAT MUCH vibrating.....how long where you running the turbo until when you noticed the studs?
as far as numbers nothing yet, not worth a dyno only making 3psi....so i swung by xx tuning today and picked up a cheap turbosmart boost controller. I just got home from work so after a little relaxin, im gunna set it up ....will keep you posted! but i dont think ill be setting it to much more than 8 psi or so....just to be safe!


----------



## smokeymountaindub (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WindsorJetta8v* »_broken studs? wow i couldnt imagine THAT MUCH vibrating.....how long where you running the turbo until when you noticed the studs?

I forgot to mention I was running 16 psi via boost controller and exhaust was pushing past the old, weak wastegate spring. The extra heat cooked my bottom bolts. 
You are probably good to go..... but I HAVE heard of other people breaking stock exhaust mani studs also....... just some food for thought.


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (smokeymountaindub)*

well got the car set at 6psi now muuuuuuuuuuuuth happier!!! really pulls now, all i got to do now is work on my vibrating exhaust issue and ill be all set..........hopefully when i get out of the whole im in financially ill take a trip to the dyno! i really wouldnt hesitate to say id be almost if not dead even with a stock vr now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2pt. slo (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

yeah around 6 psi depending on the turbo you should be right there with a vr....on 8psi i was even with a stock wrx...


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (2pt. slo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2pt. slo* »_yeah around 6 psi depending on the turbo you should be right there with a vr....on 8psi i was even with a stock wrx...

i could definitely see that, I have a wrx, there nothing special, they break all the time, id wrather drive the 2.0t anyday over my 02 wrx with 3 inch turboback, 2 totally different beasts
anyone think its worth puttin in a stg 1 water meth thenbuy the progressive controller when i have the extra cash or just wait and save for the stg 2?


_Modified by WindsorJetta8v at 10:09 PM 6-5-2008_


----------



## 2pt. slo (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

nope do a front mount....your not running enough boost to worry about wasting money on meth injection....IMO


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (2pt. slo)*

i know what you mean about not enough boost, but i really dont want to run a frontmount if i dont have to, i hate the way they look and dont want to hack up my rebar and bumper. so thats wht i was thinkin go water/meth and run 10-11 psi and be done with it after i do the clutch.... it seems to me there have been some pretty good reviews on water/meth used for arround the boost I want to run. if not ill end up doing a air/water ic.


----------



## smokeymountaindub (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (2pt. slo)*

I'm getting ready to fabricate(haha sounds better than hacking) my bumper to look like the one in the last pic. Why have a front mount if air doesn't flow over the whole thing.
I started out just like you Windsor...... just wait..... you'll soon be addicted to boost just like the rest of us. As you turn it up, you'll be looking for places to squeeze out more and more power..... so you might as well suck it up and get the front mount.
And the water/meth.


----------



## Skot53 (May 15, 2005)

*Re: (2pt. slo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2pt. slo* »_









Usually I don't like stuff like that... but it sort of reminds me of an R34 Skyline... 








so... i guess I'm on the _fents_...


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (smokeymountaindub)*

the black gti pictured above with the ketskins is joes car and thats air/water that is a heat exchanger up front.check out the june pvw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
please lets not turn this this into a air-air/ air-water debate i allready reasearched the pros and cons of both









gotta take a break on the turbo fir awile anyways, hit a deer a couple weeks back and ruined an e-code, pass fender and grill, very light hit but still looks like ass, almost pushed the turbo off for awile to fix it but couldnt resist...


_Modified by WindsorJetta8v at 7:43 AM 6-7-2008_


----------



## nashkell (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: My ABA turbo Build thread.....check it out if youre plani ... (WindsorJetta8v)*

sweet dude
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: My ABA turbo Build thread.....check it out if youre plani ... (nashkell)*

well the 90 degree temps are killing me so im going to attempt a "budget"(not ghtto) frountmount setup, stay tuned!
and ill be selling the big piece of BRAND NEW kinetic piping that bolts to the manifold that is MINT! if anyone wants it... also have a spare t3 gasket too!


_Modified by WindsorJetta8v at 2:24 AM 6-15-2008_


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: My ABA turbo Build thread.....check it out if youre plani ... (WindsorJetta8v)*

what size piping should I use? my core is 18x6x2.5 (24 long w endtanks end to end) it has 2.5 outlets tho, i would like to run 90's ou of the I/c and run the piping up on each side of the rad for shortest route


----------



## 2pt. slo (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: My ABA turbo Build thread.....check it out if youre plani ... (WindsorJetta8v)*

i run 2.5in piping


----------



## Skot53 (May 15, 2005)

*Re: My ABA turbo Build thread.....check it out if youre plani ... (WindsorJetta8v)*

I run 2"... It's pretty hard to get the cold side past the serpentine belt with a fat pipe... Unless you want to lose your A/C.


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: My ABA turbo Build thread.....check it out if youre plani ... (Skot53)*

i think im going to be doing a headspacer and arp headstuds soon too then the clutch since its still not slipping::knock on wood!::


----------



## smokeymountaindub (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: My ABA turbo Build thread.....check it out if youre plani ... (WindsorJetta8v)*

My stock clutch didn't start slipping until 10 psi.
Didn't take you long to opt for the front mount IC eh???


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: My ABA turbo Build thread.....check it out if youre plani ... (smokeymountaindub)*

yea, why not uou know, its only gunna bring up my total investment up another 200 bucks or so and cooler temps =more boost









BTW I swapped my c2 chip out of the ecu I bought it in which i was running in ther car since i installed the setup, back into my stock ecu and for some reason the car pulls soooo much harder, didnt even touch the MBC







AND after a drive to and from wort today i passed all my readyness with the old ecu i only passed 4 of 8 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and the kicker is the ecu was the exact same number as the one originally from my car go figure


----------



## boglog42 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: My ABA turbo Build thread.....check it out if youre plani ... (WindsorJetta8v)*

That's wierd, best not to think about it. You really should bust out with 10psi though, maybe not practical with the 90* temps, but I'll sell you a couple cooling fans







and you'll be gtg


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: My ABA turbo Build thread.....check it out if youre plani ... (boglog42)*

geting kinda nervous the imtercooler I ordered is supposedly 14 lbs in fedex tracking the
package is listed as weight 25 psi 








Shure hope they didn't send me the wrong item cuz this is my
last 2 day weekend off work until waterfest!


----------



## Skot53 (May 15, 2005)

*Re: My ABA turbo Build thread.....check it out if youre plani ... (WindsorJetta8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WindsorJetta8v* »_the package is listed as weight 25 psi 


Is this from the shipping company or the seller? Sometimes they SAY it weighs more to get you to pay more for shipping. If it's from the shipping company, that's a whole lotta bubblewrap!


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WindsorJetta8v* »_
i could definitely see that, I have a wrx, there nothing special, they break all the time, id wrather drive the 2.0t anyday over my 02 wrx with 3 inch turboback, 2 totally different beasts
anyone think its worth puttin in a stg 1 water meth thenbuy the progressive controller when i have the extra cash or just wait and save for the stg 2?

_Modified by WindsorJetta8v at 10:09 PM 6-5-2008_

at 12psi wou can start behind a wrx...then drive arroun him in second gear..than continue to pull away....
But that was so 2 years ago.......
with a larger turbo , the 440 program, a head spacer, front mount, cam and 24psi...you can drive past most anything on the road








Any updates?
your car is verry nice......
BTW save for the stage 2 parts.....meth is for kids....trust me










_Modified by Salsa GTI at 8:37 PM 6-19-2008_


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*



Salsa GTI said:


> at 12psi wou can start behind a wrx...then drive arroun him in second gear..than continue to pull away....
> But that was so 2 years ago.......
> with a larger turbo , the 440 program, a head spacer, front mount, cam and 24psi...you can drive past most anything on the road
> 
> ...


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

intercooler is on!
turnd it up to 9psi lots of fun, clutch still holding strong!
PICS TO COME
260$ ispent on intercooler piping bringing total to 1300!!! on the entire build



_Modified by WindsorJetta8v at 5:10 PM 9-26-2008_


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

Do the water. can't go wrong with it. and there is no amount of boost that says, "Now you should add water/meth" N/A cars run the stuff. It's even factory on some really old cars. You will make more power at any boost level, and not worry about detonation or a bad tank of gas.


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

heres the pics total spent as i said 160 including shipping intercooler core is a 18x6x2.5 (24 with endtanks) godspeed intercooler alot heaver than one my friend got from cx racing about 20 lbs
















heres the pics of the install piping is the cx racing black piping kit 2mm thick bead rolled ends called them up cuz i didnt need the straight pipes, usually costs arround 99 shipped payed 74 shipped and 86 sipped for intercooler(cant rember sellers name tho...) piping needed was 2 70 bends 2 45 bends and 1 90. (got one spare i ordered) and cane with 2 90 elbows 6 straight connectors (3 ply) and 24 t bolt clamps. i ended up only having to make 1 cut on the piping and thats it. the most time consuming part was cutting the rebar since i only had a pepboys 10$ grinding wheel but it worked out well, i moved the pass side of rad back about 1 inch on the passangers side and was able to save all the slants.
































in the end im happy with this setup got it arround 9psi now and stock clutch is holding up good still http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I realize the disadvantage is alot of couplers for possibile boost leaks but spending about 25% the price of a kinetics setup makes up for that! 
next on the list is possibily an sri







and i think i found a sorce for a quality piece at a good price, as the funds become available i will purchase








I know the last 2 fins looked pretty hacked but i just did it quick to get the bumper back on and ill be getting a new shaved bumper installed in a couple of weeks that one i will take my time on.
the intercooler sits more even with the bottom of the bumper now near the slants, the bumper wasnt totally finished with the trimming in that pic but i wanted to snap some pics for you guys before it got too dark
tomorrow im going to make the final adjustments on the piping along with making all the tbolt clamps even http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by WindsorJetta8v at 5:41 PM 6-22-2008_

_Modified by WindsorJetta8v at 5:43 PM 6-22-2008_


_Modified by WindsorJetta8v at 5:45 PM 6-22-2008_


----------



## boglog42 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

Looks really nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*

thanks how's yours combing along?


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*

well the clutch finally started slipping after an hr of hard driving today, i knew it was comming







what is my CHEAPEST alternative ?


----------



## cleangreennmean (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

you used ford injectors? were they cheaper? which ones did you use? thanks for your help, i am working on a similar project!


----------



## boglog42 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (cleangreennmean)*

Windsor, you made me do this, the internet clutch scavenge from hell
Gripforce HD 113 shipped [ebay] (no specified torque cap)
Autohauz AZ stock replacement with flywheel 144.66 shipped (OEM)
F1 stage 2 165 shipped [ebay] (190ft/lbs)
EIP tuning 020 mk1/mk2 stage 1 competition ~200 shipped (claim to support 400+ wheel/hp this seems unlikely? Why not for mk3?)
Clutchnet stage 2 PP only 223 +shipping (25-55% more torque cap, mix and match, perfect system...not)
south bend stage1 [jetta is lower price online?] 200 shipped (1/3 more torque than stock ~220ft/lbs?)
south bend stage2 jetta 300 shipped (??? same pressure plate/dif disc ~280ft/lbs?)
MJM autohaus Sachs 16v kit w/9lb flywheel 249 free shipping (stock 16v? ~160+ bhp)
ECS tuning 16v kit w/everything and LW flywheel 315 + shipping (stock 16v)
ACT VW2 HDMM 312 free shipping (279ft/lbs beefy, and yellow must mean fast)
spec stage1 329 +shipping (255ft/lbs, salsa approved)
clutchmasters fx100 425 free shipping (70% more torque cap)
Unorthodox racing ~483 (no specs but look very serious)
centerforce "dual friction" ~500 shipped (no specs, but I'm sure plenty of holding capacity)
Video of Sachs race clutch, not performing well.... guess I can't post the link for some reason because it doesn't like street fire, whatever 
This represents pretty much all the info I could find on the internet about clutches for the mk3 2.0, I might just go for the 16v kit with the light flywheel because I have no idea where to get one resurfaced, and you know it isn't going to be free. Also I read several places that if the pressure plate goes from over-revving or whatever it pretty much kills you and passenger (literally







) making me think twice about the cheaper (ebay) brands. 

_Modified by boglog42 at 10:35 PM 6-24-2008_

_Modified by boglog42 at 10:35 PM 6-24-2008_

_Modified by boglog42 at 10:36 PM 6-24-2008_

_Modified by boglog42 at 10:37 PM 6-24-2008_

_Modified by boglog42 at 10:38 PM 6-24-2008_


_Modified by boglog42 at 10:40 PM 6-24-2008_


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (boglog42)*

thanks alot man, any local machine shop will resurface a flywheel ive payed anywhere from 25-40 in the past couple of yrs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (cleangreennmean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cleangreennmean* »_you used ford injectors? were they cheaper? which ones did you use? thanks for your help, i am working on a similar project!

actually the ford injectors are the #30 redtops everyone uses with the stg 1 chip pretty much there the same bosch injectors.


----------



## cleangreennmean (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

cool! any particular ford injectors? or are all of them the same?


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (cleangreennmean)*

There all the same I'd imagine. Redtops #30


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

anyone running a southbend clutch? im considering there stage one with the cryo treatment since i found a site selling them about 30 cheaper then southbend dirrectly. What do you guys think? stg one or will i be sorry and should i just spend the extra 100 to upgrade to the stg 2 disk?


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

any other clutch recommendations before i order a southbend stage one on tuesday? just want to make shure im getting the best, low priced clutch kit for my application


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

yes stay away from the Sacks 16v preformance clutch...they slip at 12 psi








get somthing rated for over 250 wtq..and you will be good...brand is up to you


----------



## swamper8 (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re:*

Just wondering about the MAF on this turbo setup. Is it the stock one or one which is a larger diameter? Any mods needed?


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: Re: (swamper8)*

stock maf........ so a 16v clutch will only hold to 12 psi........ 
thanks


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WindsorJetta8v* »_stock maf........ so a 16v clutch will only hold to 12 psi........ 
thanks

No....... it was new and started slipping after a few weeks.....
you will need more clutch


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: Re: (Salsa GTI)*

gotcha


----------



## corrado1013 (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

I dont know if I missed it but is that a breather from a small block or something? 
How's that working out?


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: Re: (corrado1013)*

yes it is, its just one of those you find on the isle with the gauges, valve covers, steel braided items, and rice stuff a our local pepboys, took some creativity since its not a direct fit but with a grommet and a couple worm clamps and a zip tie its on,


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

well. appearently im having some issues with my tt diverter valve, it wasnt holding boost, is there any way to adjust or test the factory d/vs? I have a forge dual spring bov on there at the moment holds boost actually and i am seeing alot more at the same mbc setting, so there has gotta be a problem, Got it cheap so i think im going to heep it for awile but would still like to know if theres any way to adjust the stock dv's so i have a spare.


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

picked up a southbend stg 2 yesterday at a great price! hoping to install this or next weekend0 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

anyone local want help me install my clutch on sat.....lol


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*

clutch going in in the am whe i pick up flywheel trans out and being clean (never saw soo much grease in my life) 12 psi here i come!


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

be careful is you have stock compression. 12psi max is what id do


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (sxracer001)*

yea i know thats pretty much maxing out the c2 #30 setup, as far as compression i know im fine, i know people running more than that on stock compression, i even know someone (there on vortex too) running 20 psi on stock compression and beats the hell out of it. these motors can definitely take power, the trannies on the other hand http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (WindsorJetta8v)*

i ordered the same fmic kit, hopefully it fits just as good


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (nab5126)*

mine was not a kit my core is about 4 inches shorter than ebay ones i bought mone off someone that ordered it through godspeed direct then sold it on ebay cuz they where in a accident. pipes are from cx racing tho http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*

clutch is in.... does anyone know the break in peroid for southbend clutches?


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

Most clutch break ins are approx 500 miles. Just get some good typical city driving in and 500 miles will be enough. Nice looking build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And for some reason, my bros wrx with a 3" downpipe and cobb software feels much faster than my 2.0t running 8-9 psi. Esp since his boost is about 1bar. 

_Modified by magics5rip at 3:43 PM 7-13-2008_


_Modified by magics5rip at 10:50 PM 7-13-2008_


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (magics5rip)*

my clutch has a tiny bit of slip to it, havent driven over 3k for break-in.... checked the fluid apperantely it was over-filled, fixed that and drove 10 miles or so....seems better, hopefully that was my issue even tho i cant see it happening.
my wrx has a full 3 inch turbo back and intake only and the 2.0 is definitely faster running 9psi, but then again my suby has 135k on it but has a brand new tranny, so i dunno, the 2.0 deff frrls quicker even with the stock slipping clutch..


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

Eh, too much gear oil in the tranny shouldn't be that big of a problem. But it is better to be on the safe side. It'll feel like your tranny is slipping a little until you are properly broken in.


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (magics5rip)*

yea, im really hoping that was my issue, i really dont want to have to drop the tranny again for awile......and a word to the wise carfully note where the alternator wires go to and dont mistake them for grounds and fry your alternator............shh........i didnt do that did i.........thank god for vortex user chamelon78 only being 5 miles awy with a 30$ alt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

im really hoping this slipping ish is normal it only happens in 3rd gear and up 3-4k rpms 5+ psi boost


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

well it turned out being nothing to do with the clutch at all....turbo blew the day before waterfest so ended up driving a ford taurus to the show








got lucky and found a temp fix...a 140$ t3/t4 50 rim ebay turbo, looks to be one of the better ones, as long as i make the rest of the season till H20 ill be happy then the gt2871r or gt 3076 go on( no more messin arround














)
some pics of the carnage








first the new t3 t4 actually has more clearance than the saab turbo....dunno how that works...








and the busted one oil seals shot and check out the shaft play and dammaged compressor blades
















heres a pic of the same exact spot showing me showing the side to side play

















also going on are some bfi .5's and this fun little item and a sri in 2 weeks


----------



## boglog42 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

And all this time you were trying to convince me to get the junkyard turbo. Where did you get that valve cover?


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (boglog42)*

_Modified by WindsorJetta8v at 4:59 PM 7-22-2008_


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (boglog42)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boglog42* »_And all this time you were trying to convince me to get the junkyard turbo. Where did you get that valve cover?

the brazillian mafia







im actually thinking of selling it so i can purchase another item that i think will be a little more benifical to my turbo, if anyone wants to make an offer lmk.
i am having some fittment issues, i knew it couldnt be that easy, with my downpipe, too bad i cant weld







o well ill start it up and see how bad it rattles, tonight or tomorrow it will be running, i swear!!!!


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

well its up and running, wow do the bfi mounts feel better power delivery is sooooooo smooth








the t3/t4 is a totally different beast........soo much more power, i turned down the boost to like 5 and it almost feels like my car did at 10 with the old garrett! 
only drove the car like a mile or 2 tonight just to see if all was good and well...








tomorrow im gunna tie up all the loose ends and try to get a pic or 2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

put about 200 miles on the car today..........call me crazy but i still perfer the t3 powerband but thats why a gt 2871 0r 60 goes on this winter http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## smokeymountaindub (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

The T3/T4 doesn't get fun until you get it to at least 15psi.


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (smokeymountaindub)*

i hit boost right at 3k which isnt too bad i just am not use to the powerband yet, mabye it will grow on me , who knows. im more of a low-end type of guy


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

so your saying you liked the t3 turbo better?


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (nab5126)*

well I liked the low end better my boost comes on later now


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WindsorJetta8v* »_i hit boost right at 3k which isnt too bad i just am not use to the powerband yet, mabye it will grow on me , who knows. im more of a low-end type of guy









I hear that. I don't fully spool till 3k, which is great for higher revving, but getting to that 3k is rough sometimes on my small commute. I see it as an economical strategy


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (magics5rip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magics5rip* »_
I hear that. I don't fully spool till 3k, which is great for higher revving, but getting to that 3k is rough sometimes on my small commute. I see it as an economical strategy









you know thats a really good point http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

stay tuned for the final piece of the puzzle comming this week or the following at the latest







then car will get drivin till oct when it comes off the road for some cleaning up and paint


----------



## boglog42 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WindsorJetta8v* »_
the brazillian mafia
















You're funny, those dudes would chrome plate their own mother. I have looked around for a valve cover like that and not really found anything. Glad to hear that your new turbo is working well. 
Also I'm down with the "economical strategy" of not hitting the boost till ~3k. But trying to stay within limits is tough because by the time boost comes on you're already going pretty fast but you don't want to slow down.


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (boglog42)*

make me wreasonable offer on the mani and I
may just let go


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

well ebay turbo went after 600 miles, but im going full force with version 1.1 on this project.......more mower and more pretty are the theme


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

btw one of the key elements to my update arrived today via fedex








pic does no justice, this thing looks incredible, total work of art!











_Modified by WindsorJetta8v at 6:33 PM 8-2-2008_


----------



## boglog42 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

That's pretty badass http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What do you mean when you say the ebay turbo "went"? Did it destroy your engine too or what exactly happened?


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (boglog42)*

check out that "I buight an ebay turbo thread" for detains pg 5 i have pics and all. basically the hot side wet float bearing cracked and the seal went after 600 miles(90% highway driving not making boost) i have pics of an ebay turbo internals in that post, check it out..


----------



## Mintdub (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WindsorJetta8v* »_btw one of the key elements to my update arrived today via fedex








pic does no justice, this thing looks incredible, total work of art!








_Modified by WindsorJetta8v at 6:33 PM 8-2-2008_

is that your bed thats on? hell, i would sleep with that thing too, its georgus, lol!!!!


----------



## boglog42 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (Vdubbermk2)*

I checked out the ebay turbo thread, that looks pretty bad. I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## BoserGinster (Jul 23, 2008)

what kind of numbers do you thing this is pushing out?


----------



## lroy12 (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: (BoserGinster)*

Nice build







I wish i could have dont it right the first time.. i should have waited untill i had a real job.. oh well.. my 2.0t is still fun


----------



## boglog42 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (lroy12)*

Quit using the manifold as a pillow, put it onto the car. Before you try and install it though you should wrap the entire thing with a tshirt, tape rags to it, or bubble wrap. Because, if it were me, I would totally buy a nice manifold like that, set it on the fender for a second, reach for a wrench, or my beer, and accidentally send it flying onto the concrete to get all scratched and dented, then cry about it. This is why my mom says I can't have nice things.


----------

